# How I can view my label partition size?



## ericbsd (Jan 24, 2012)

How I can view my label partition size?
I have tried that:

```
disklabel -A -m amd64 ada0
disklabel: /dev/ada0: no valid label found
```
and

```
bsdlabel -A ada0
bsdlabel: /dev/ada0: no valid label found
```

What am I doing wrong?
What other application can I use to see my label and size?


----------



## phoenix (Jan 24, 2012)

gpart(8)
`# gpart show ada0`
`# gpart show ada0s1`


----------



## ericbsd (Jan 24, 2012)

phoenix said:
			
		

> gpart(8)
> `# gpart show ada0`
> `# gpart show ada0s1`



Thanks


----------

